

What do you want in your next job? - careerswitch
http://careerswitch.me?HN=5

======
Jeremy1026
Oh hey meetram. Can we stop posting this link over and over again?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=meetram](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=meetram)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=careerswitchme](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=careerswitchme)

